# eres un siciliano!



## Kristiina Kuolema

*eres un siciliano!
*Hola tod@s!
Una mujer lo dice a su marido despuès de que este ha expresado su idea hacia la relaciòn de su hija con su novio.
Lo que no entiendo es si la mujer quiere decir que su marido esta celoso o si tiene una mentalidad antigua..o las dos! 
Muchas gracias!


----------



## liubiza

Supostamente los dos, pero claro, habìa que ver lo que le has dicho.


----------



## infinite sadness

Non so, se il dialogo è tra due spagnoli bisognerebbe chiedere agli spagnoli cosa intendono per siciliano.
Infatti, oltre alle due ipotesi sopra menzionate, ci potrebbe stare anche una terza ipotesi: l'idea del siciliano come soggetto violento, uno che risolve ogni problema con la lupara.


----------



## Kristiina Kuolema

Non penso sia usato in questa ultima accezione... vi spiego il dialogo:

 Il padre dice che la figlia ha 17 anni, è molto giovane mentre il ragazzo ne ha 28, quindi è grande, e per di più è un artista...per lui la ragazza non è altro che un bel bocconcino! E conclude dicendo: non sappiamo niente di lui, non conosciamo neppure le sue (del ragazzo) intenzioni! E qui interviene le moglie e gli dice "Eres un siciliano!"

Riguardo alla scena propendo più per l'opzione "essere all'antica" 
ma mi confermate che *ser un siciliano* si usa anche per descrivere una persona gelosa?


----------



## liubiza

Kristiina Kuolema said:


> Riguardo alla scena propendo più per l'opzione "essere all'antica"
> ma mi confermate che *ser un siciliano* si usa anche per descrivere una persona gelosa?


Nettamente sì, al suo estremo si tratta di una gelosia possessiva che tende a far dubitare di tutto e tutti, appurata oggi con mio fratello


----------



## Estopa

Hola:

¿Se trata de un diálogo de una película española? Si es así me extrañaría mucho que se utilizara a un siciliano como sinónimo de hombre celoso o chapado a la antigua, a no ser que el padre sea realmente siciliano y la madre le atribuya esos defectos.

En España (no sé en otros países hispanohablantes) a los hombres que son muy celosos, tradicionales, etc se les llama habitualmente  "moros"   (sin ánimo de ofender a nadie).

En un diálogo como el de Kristiina la respuesta más típica en España (con ese sentido de hombre celoso y chapado a la antigua) hubiera sido 

¡Eres un moro!    / ¡Estás hecho un moro! 

Saludos


----------



## gatogab

Kristiina Kuolema said:


> Riguardo alla scena propendo più per l'opzione "essere all'antica"


Mi trovi d'accordo.


----------



## Kristiina Kuolema

Estopa said:


> ¿Se trata de un diálogo de una película española?


 
Hola Estopa!
Se trata de uno de los episodios de Los Serrano y la cabeza de familia en cuestiòn es Diego Serrano, español de España


----------



## Neuromante

Siendo esa serie (Que afortunadamente nunca vi) y visto el nivel populista de la misma supongo que intenta hacer una referencia al machismo a través de la mafia.

Está llamando "machista retrógrado" al protagonista (Algo muy normal hacer esa identificación en estos momentos por aquí) mediante una imagen lo más violenta posible. Y esa serie está dedicada a un público que los guionistas creen que no sabrían distinguir entre mafia y Sicilia. desgraciadamente es así.

No habrán dicho "moro" para ser políticamente correctos y de paso añadir lo de ir dando tiros por la calle.


Ni que decir que todo esto lo explico según como piensan los guionista s televisivos españoles en estos momentos. Nada más lejos de mi que ese tipo de discurso y de asociaciones.


----------



## Lexinauta

Kristiina Kuolema said:


> ma mi confermate che *ser un siciliano* si usa anche per descrivere una persona gelosa?


 
Sebbene tu domandi agli spagnoli, in Argentina (e ricordate che _quasi tutti_ ne abbiamo un po' di italiani o di spagnoli) per 'siciliano' intendiamo qualcuno che è molto geloso, e particolarmente quelli padri che curano troppo le sue figlie.


----------



## Estopa

Kristiina Kuolema said:


> Hola Estopa!
> Se trata de uno de los episodios de Los Serrano y *el* cabeza de familia en cuestiòn es Diego Serrano, español de España



¡Gracias, Kristiina!

No conozco la serie, aunque he oído hablar de ella. Llevo bastantes años viviendo en Alemania y no veo la televisión española. 

Coincido con Neuromante en que no habrán utilizado la palabra "moro" para ser políticamente correctos, dado el gran número de magrebíes que actualmente vive en España. No obstante la palabra se usa mucho. 

Creo que en España no hay una imagen muy diferenciada de Italia y los italianos. Si acaso puede pensarse en la mafia al oír hablar de Sicilia, pero no creo que se considere a los sicilianos más o menos machistas que a los propios españoles. Ten en cuenta que en España nunca ha habido las oleadas de inmigrantes italianos que ha tenido Argentina, por lo tanto en la imagen que se tiene de Italia predominan aspectos como la moda, la gastronomía, el arte ... y últimamente la vida privada de Berlusconi   


Yo siempre he oído decir en mi entorno que "los españoles y los italianos somos primos hermanos" (y nunca había tenido nada que ver con Italia hasta que me dio por empezar a aprender italiano el año pasado).


----------



## gatogab

Considerare sinonimo di gelosia essere siciliano, mi pare uno stereotipo datato. Sarebbe come considerare ancora all' italiano un _mangia spaghetti_ che suona il mandolino, cantando _O Sole Mio _o _Mamma son' tanto felice._
Cosa c'entra il maschilismo con la mafia?
Dall'altra parte non mi sembra azzardato l'epiteto che la moglie da al marito per il suo comportamento con la figlia. Ma lascia il tempo che trova.


----------



## Neuromante

Gatogab, guadra che non sono io a pensarla così. Ma conoscendo come vanno le cose in politica spagnola e in  rieducazione tramite la TV queste tipo di cose sono al´ordine


E poi, il "giocheto" che fanno è:

Siciliano sinonimo di mafioso
Mafioso sinonimo di maschilista violento

E con questo i gionisti credono di essere spiritosii.
Pensa che si parla di una comedia dove tutti, ma propio tutti, gli uomini facevano la parte dei cretini, dei buoni a nulla, dei pupazzi e via dicendo. In quella prospettiva è che o messo la mia interpretazione di quel "Siciliano"


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Gatogab, guarda che non sono io a pensarla così. Ma conoscendo come vanno le cose in politica spagnola e in rieducazione tramite la TV questo tipo di cose sono all´ordine... ...
> 
> 
> E poi, il "giochetto" che fanno è:
> 
> Siciliano sinonimo di mafioso
> Mafioso sinonimo di maschilista violento
> 
> E con questo i sceneggiatori/soggettisti credono di essere spiritosi.
> Pensa che si parla di una commedia dove tutti, ma propio tutti, gli uomini facevano la parte dei cretini, dei buoni a nulla, dei pupazzi e via dicendo. In quella prospettiva è che ho messo la mia interpretazione di quel "Siciliano"


 
Molte grazie, Neuro, per le tue delucidazioni.
Credo di aver capito il genere.


----------



## 0scar

Me hace acordar de la escena cuando Michael Corleone va a pedir la mano de la hija a un siciliano


----------



## niklavjus

Neuromante said:


> No habrán dicho "moro" para ser políticamente correctos y de paso añadir lo de ir dando tiros por la calle.





			
				Neuromante said:
			
		

> E poi, il "giochetto" che fanno è:
> 
> Siciliano sinonimo di mafioso
> Mafioso sinonimo di maschilista violento
> 
> E con questo gli sceneggiatori/soggettisti credono di essere spiritosi.
> Pensa che si parla di una commedia dove tutti, ma proprio tutti, gli uomini facevano la parte dei cretini, dei buoni a nulla, dei pupazzi e via dicendo. È in quella prospettiva che ho messo la mia interpretazione di quel "Siciliano"


Si sea como tu dices, de verdad, habrían sido politicamente correctos hacia los moros, mas también por cierto habrían sido extremamente descortés hacia los sicilianos.
Mas muy probablemente quizás alguien de los guionistas son de ascendencia argentina y se aplica la explicación de Lexinauta (#10), lo que me parecería más juicioso.


----------



## Neuromante

No lo creo, esa serie era demasiado "populista" El resto de los guionistas le hubieran vetado una referencia de ese tipo con el argumento "No se entenderá".
Salvo que el personaje de ella fuera argentino, pero aun en ese caso me parecería raro.

Y sí: Son capaces de quedar fatal con una gente pensando en quedar bien con otra.


----------



## niklavjus

Neuromante said:


> No lo creo, esa serie era demasiado "populista" El resto de los guionistas le hubieran vetado una referencia de ese tipo con el argumento "No se entenderá".
> Salvo que el personaje de ella fuera argentino, pero aun en ese caso me parecería raro.
> 
> Y sí: Son capaces de quedar fatal con una gente pensando en quedar bien con otra.


Ecco che il mio spagnolo mostra la corda...
No sé que modo verbal es "hubieran vetado" ni conocía "quedar fatal/bien". 
Estando inseguro del mi entendimiento, he traducido lo que has escrito, así puedes eventualmente corregirme.


			
				niklavjus > Neuromante said:
			
		

> Gli altri sceneggiatori gli avrebbero vietato un'allusione di quel tipo con la motivazione "Non verrebbe capita". Salvo, forse, nel caso che il personaggio di lei fosse argentino, ma lo troverei strano comunque.
> 
> E sì: sono capaci di fare brutta figura con certa gente pur di accontentarne altra.


Si es así, muy bien. Gracias para la clarificación.


----------



## Lexinauta

Penso che i propri italiani credono che i siciliani siano gelosi.
Ricordate, in questo caso il fratello, Michele in _I soliti ignoti_... (_Los desconocidos de siempre_)


----------



## gatogab

Lexinauta said:


> Penso che i propri italiani credono che i siciliani siano gelosi.
> Ricordate, in questo caso il fratello, Michele in _I soliti ignoti_... (_Los desconocidos de siempre_)


 



> Considerare sinonimo di gelosia essere siciliano, mi pare uno stereotipo datato.


Infatti, il film è del 1958.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Lexinauta said:


> Penso che *gli *italiani *stessi *credono che i siciliani siano gelosi.


----------



## liubiza

Secondo me, in generale, non è del tutto uno stereotipo infondato.
Ma non voglio rischiare di attirarmi le ire di chi non la pensa come me, eheh.


----------

